# Need Sig Advice



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys...

Just wondering which one you guys think looks better. Overall composition, typography and general look of it.

Any tips & input would be greatly appreciated =)





or


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

I like the first one. The other one looks more like an ad for a GSP site.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

First one.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Second one.


----------

